# Milwaukee cordless vac



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

I bought a Milwaukee cordless vac Wednesday. Used it in a remote area to suck jet line in 300' runs of 1-1/2" PVC. It worked great. For $100.00 it was definitely worth the money. I usually use a generator and shop vac to run jet line between pole bases in parking lots. Cordless vac was real handy.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

amptech said:


> I bought a Milwaukee cordless vac Wednesday. Used it in a remote area to suck jet line in 300' runs of 1-1/2" PVC. It worked great. For $100.00 it was definitely worth the money. I usually use a generator and shop vac to run jet line between pole bases in parking lots. Cordless vac was real handy.


Who is selling them?

And what size battery?


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Who is selling them?
> 
> And what size battery?


 My supply house handles Milwaukee and had them Wednesday morning. They have 2 battery lugs that accept V28, 18V NiCad and M18 Lithium Ion. The current promotion got me a free M18 battery


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

http://www.milwaukeetool.com/tools/...8-cordless-lithium-ion-wet-dry-vacuum/0880-20


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

Good to hear :thumbup: I've been on the fence deciding on picking one of those babies up


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

randas said:


> Good to hear :thumbup: I've been on the fence deciding on picking one of those babies up


 
So have I, my normal vac just wont sit on my cart too well with its castor base and round shape, a toolbox would be ideal. I wonder what the life expectancy is with sheetrock dust though, which is all I ever really vacuum up aside from little scraps of Data cables.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Ordered one 'smorning, price was right and the more I think about it, its just ideal for small office jobs that require just one outlet cut out of the wall and a quick clean up.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I have the 18 volt version and I sucked in a 1" rat through 450 feet of underground conduit.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

Does Milwaukee have more than one cordless vac?


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

18v or 28v


----------



## nydx1 (May 19, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I have the 18 volt version and I sucked in a 1" rat through 450 feet of underground conduit.


Nice haha


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

My Vac arrived today and first thing I noticed when I switched it on was the power, alot more than the 18v makita stick vac it is however quite loud. The one gripe I have is the bayonet hose attachment seems a bit less than ""Heavy duty", I've been guilty of over torquing things in the heat of the moment and I dont think this would handle it very well. The toolbox design is excellent and the construction and plastic all seem very tough, the filter is removable and easily replaced and like most wet and dry vacs there is a ball in a cage that will seal the chamber once it is full of liquids.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Pretty slick. Is the filter washable? It doesn't look like it but I'm just wondering how readily available a replacement will be.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

gilbequick said:


> Pretty slick. Is the filter washable? It doesn't look like it but I'm just wondering how readily available a replacement will be.


No its not washable, I'm heading out to a vacuum cleaner store to suss out a spare today.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> Pretty slick. Is the filter washable? It doesn't look like it but I'm just wondering how readily available a replacement will be.


I asked about the filter when I bought it. It looks to be proprietary. The book says to remove it and blow it out with an air hose after letting it dry, if it was wet. I would like to have a replacement handy, though.


----------



## Legion (Oct 19, 2010)

The addition of hood storage for attachments on the Milwaukee, versus the Dewalt, is a great feature! As well as the more rectangular shape, which should allow for easier storage options on a work truck. 

Does the Milwaukee utilize generic Shop Vac filters or does it require insanely priced proprietary filters like the Dewalt?

Bloody hell, they should just give these things away for free, like printers, with what they're charging for replacement filters.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

the dewalt i believe is hepa certified which is an awesome value in itself doing RRP/Lead enviroments.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I have been using this thing and love it except that it builds up a heck of alot of static electricity on some surfaces, in some of the enviroments I work in that is a problem, might have to rig up an earth clamp of some discription.


----------

